# punkbuster problems. America's Army



## Jean Cabrera (Aug 30, 2008)

I'm having problems with the pb playing america's army. it kicks ands says: PUNKBUSTER KICK NOTIFICATION: IGNORING MDQ5TOOL REQUIRES or something like that,, :4-dontknowhat should i do help me pls somebody.. :sigh:


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Hi Jean, welcome to TSF. 

Have you tried manually updating PB?


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

Take a look at this thread regarding PB kicks on the America's Army official forum.


----------

